

Ask HN: Review our app - TicketPounce - BrandonDC

We have just launched this web application and would love to hear some feedback from the community.<p>http://www.ticketpounce.com/<p>TicketPounce is intended to be an easy, lightweight, and fast support ticket manager.<p>Edit: Feel free to sign up for an account (free trial; no payment information is required) so that we could get some feedback on the app as well! :)
======
eclark
Looks well designed and the prices are very competitive. However the site
feels empty. More content, like a demo account or a video, would fill the site
up a little more.

~~~
bgnm2000
I agree that it looks good and prices are competitive, but I disagree that the
site feels empty. Its perfectly simple.

------
BrandonDC
Thanks for the feedback thus far; much appreciated!

